# Please read... GSP



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking for those who have intact male or female GSP's that have blood lines with Fitz's Clown Around Boo, TAK's Niki, Crawfords Bee or anything that starts with TAK ?????


----------



## Tope (Nov 24, 2015)

I still have an intact clown male from you. He's 8 yrs old and awesome!
Larry


----------



## Tope (Nov 24, 2015)

Its a clown/niki pup.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Larry PERFECT!!! send me some pictures 435-630-4081 Also on the ped can you tell me the birth date. 
I have my female (Jeter) I need to get bred.. And I am looking for a stud for a litter mate to your dog.... Mattie (Orson's dog) He told me she was 9????


----------



## Tope (Nov 24, 2015)

Sept 1st 2007 was the whelp date if I remember correct. I will have to look when I get home.


----------

